# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Paludopanchax FIL "Ouidah" females for adoption

## RonWill

Hi all,
I been maintaining _Paludopanchax filamentosus_ "Ouidah, Rep. Of Benin" for close to two years and my last breedable male is now survived by two very ready females and a bunch of fry.

If there's anyone out there who has this population, get in touch with me. My option is either to look for another male or the females can go to a new home.

One other thing... any local boys maintaining the "Ikeja" population?

----------


## stormhawk

Ron, the Ikeja is not existent in Singapore if memory serves me right.

----------

